# sanding into paper on drywall patch



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

why not just float out the drywall patch on all sides more, and then you will only be sanding drywall mud and not the paper. I wouldn't recommend cutting out drywall when one can simply put another thin coat to blend in all planes, and then sand accordingly.

That is just my opinion, I'm by no means an expert in drywall finishing but have done plenty myself.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, build up the low side to even out the area. If you cut out 1/16" of the drywall, you'll cut through the paper on the face and compromise the integrity. You'd basically have to tape over the area you cut the paper from, putting you right back where you started.....


----------



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> Yes, build up the low side to even out the area. If you cut out 1/16" of the drywall, you'll cut through the paper on the face and compromise the integrity. You'd basically have to tape over the area you cut the paper from, putting you right back where you started.....


the problem is that ive already started sanding into the paper...so i think at this point i need to cut out the paper...seal and mud...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

As stated, float the problem area with more mud. Use a 8" or better knife and float the entire area. Then a light sand and your done.


----------



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

Paulie said:


> As stated, float the problem area with more mud. Use a 8" or better knife and float the entire area. Then a light sand and your done.


even if ive sanded some of the paper off?


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Try and get any loose paper fibers sticking out pulled off, and float over it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Apply the Gardz first, then proceed as posted.:wink:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

remove the patch and eliminat ethe reason one side is sitting high.That wouldbe the best approach in the long-run.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

use a damp sponge instead of sandpaper after you add the next coat of mud on top of the sanded paper.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Use a good quality 150-grit DRYWALL sand paper with a decent hand sander and you can sand drywall paper with little to no fuzzing.


----------



## joseph2293 (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome ill try it tomorrow and thanks for the help everyone


----------

